# Slideshows for Pets



## Mydogstheshitzu (Oct 10, 2016)

I am planning on starting a business where I will be making timeline-styled (chronologically ordered by number of years) slideshows for owners with their pets. 

The questions are: 

Would you pay for these services?

How much would be the most you would spend on one?

How many pictures and short video clips would you expect to have in your video (for that price)?


----------

